# Two Muslim women shopping for.....................



## 88742

Joke removed, so as to appease the ‘Do Gooders’ of this World which are responsible for turning this Country into the Sham that we now live in !!!!!


----------



## 88734

I don’t think that is funny 8O


----------



## 88974

Forgive me for complaining again - I dont usually, but I do think that there are jokes put up here that are not appropriate, I am not sure but listening to your news broadcasts there appears to be alot of racial tension going on in Britain at the moment perhaps we should be more sensitive about how people would react to this joke and another joke put up last night. Perhaps I am been over sensitive and people do find these jokes funny but I would hate to think that anyone was hurt by them.


----------



## 88742

> there appears to be alot of racial tension going on in Britain at the moment


mmmmm, I wonder why that could be!!



> Perhaps I am been over sensitive


Perhaps you are !!


----------



## 95748

*insensitive*

I feel the joke is in bad taste not because it may deepen racial tension, but i feel it would be offensive and hurtful to relatives of those killed or maimed in those wicked attacks.
humour is good but not at the exspense of other people.

Peter


----------



## 88724

Hi all

A joke is just a joke

bsb Racial tension, the bombings are just an excuse for the Racist idiots

Peter how a joke can hurt a relative I cannot imagine


----------



## spykal

Hi

I was not very funny anyway :roll: :lol: :roll: how many traditional Muslim women have you seen with a rucksack :lol: Burka yes ...but a rucksack no way :?: 

Mike


----------



## 88724

A bloke is in the checkout line at the Super Market when he 
notices that the rather dishy blonde behind him has just raised her hand 
and smiled hello to him.

He is rather taken aback that such a looker would be waving to 
him, and, although familiar, he can't place where he might know her from;
so he says "Sorry, do you know me?" She replies "I may be mistaken,
but I thought you might be the father of one of my children!"

His mind shoots back to the one and only time he had been
unfaithful, "Christ!" he says "Are you that stripogram on my stag night that I 
scr***d on the snooker table in front of all my mates whilst your mate 
whipped me with some wet celery and stuck a cucumber up me bum?   

"No", she replies, "I'm your sons' English Teacher".


----------



## Bazbro

Now that IS funny.... :lol:


----------



## bigfoot

"Any good joke bites somebody's bottom"
-John Cleese


----------



## johnsandywhite

There was certainly nothing RACIAL about that. Maybe a little sexist. :wink:


----------



## 88847

We have a very very very seriously disabled grandson, he was 11 months old when he got a bad virus that has left him without

speech 
motobility
hearing 
brain damage and more
etc

he is now four

i love this kid more than anyone could ever imagine and yet i still laugh at any kind of joke that is directed at disabled people

Why............................

because life is life and we have to achieve the best we can with what we are given
i have a couple of friends who were in the navy with me, one lost his sight, the other is wheelchair bound with a broken back and my eldest daughters god father has spent a lot of time in a mental home trying to recover from the war and they want to tell funny jokes about everyone including black white irish scottish and disabled, becuse they want to laugh, they want to have a good life, and dont use there dissabilities as a blanket to hide behide

i have asian, irish and black friends who tell so many white jokes you would not believe..

So WHO is it that has got the hangups when a funny joke is told

No i am not looking for any sympathy vote, just lets enjoy the short life we have on this planet................if a joke offends you.............move on......

Paul


----------



## johnsandywhite

*RedOne*. You have to tell me how I can join your club. :wink:


----------



## 88847

Well john its not that easy really
to join you must be one of the following

1, Be old and contancrous
2. terrible attitude
3. no conscience
4.Tell bad taste jokes ...............alledgedly
5.Drive motorhome
6.Thick skin
7.not give a toss

Finnally, have a great sense of humour, and be able to laugh at yourself

Paul


----------



## 88724

So close and yet no cigar


----------



## johnsandywhite

Wel let's see *RedOne*.

1, Be old and contancrous - well all the young one's think I am old and I am sure there is at least one person on here who thinks I am cantancerous.
2. Terrible attitude, That's difficult. I do certainly have a terrible attitiude to anyone who thinks they are never wrong and can't laugh at a little dig or criticism.
3. No conscience - I have no conscience about calling a spade a spade. Black is black and I used to eat Jam out of a jam jar with a Golliwog on it.
4.Tell bad taste jokes ...............alledgedly - I have upset a few in my time with my lame jokes.
5.Drive motorhome - MMMMmmmmmm Yes frequently.
6.Thick skin - I do get cut's now and again but what do you expect when people are always trrying to stick knives in your back.
7.not give a toss - I don/t give a toss who get's the hump.

 Do I get to join?.


----------



## 88724

Hi all

Sorry my bad, you only have to be one off the list, to easy for all of us I fear


----------



## 88847

George

You surprise me..................................thought you were the perfect member, but the club will wait untill you feel you have the nesessary qualities to give us your support

Paul..........00001


----------



## 88810

No one ever used to complain about jokes that began... there was an Englishman, a Scotsman and an Irishman.


----------



## 88847

JSW

Welcome to the Tip toeing Club, you push all the right buttons

Membership No 00002


----------



## 88927

Watch out all.... The thought Police will be along soon.
Why was the joke took off, sorry did I miss something, must have been whilst I was out on patrol in one of Her Majesty's ICBM submarines, making sure that good old Blighty was safe and people were allowed to tell jokes.
Bl**dy Hell whatever next, maybe Ivan should have nuked us and stopped all this Godforsaken claptrap.
How many jokes were there after 9/11? How many when the Pope died? It is by taking the p*ss and laughing at ourselves and others that got us through all the bad times in recent history, we may as well all become muslim, catholic, Hindu or whatever the minority sect is that we have to KowTow to these days, we are after all becoming a minority group (because no-one is allowed to stand up and say what they really think anymore).
What's wrong with being British and getting on with it. If we, as Brits, went to live overseas we would be expected to conform to local laws and customs, but there now seems to be an actively pursued policy of "please come and live on our overpopulated little island and we will bend over backwards to change our entire way of life, and our laws, to suit you, whoever you are". Well I've had enough of it, so please lets stop harassing people to stop being British and lets all get on with what we used to be good at.
Rant over but very heartfelt.
RedOne I have all the necessary points to join and then some, send the forms matey.....
Keith


----------



## 89122

Can I join Redone as you have just described me.

Eddie


----------



## 88847

welcome 


keith No 00003


and eddie No 00004

i think this club has potential........................cant wait for the AGM....


----------



## annej

Hi RedOne, 
Can I be number 00005? :lol: Gonnae yeh, gonnae? :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88847

Well anna

do you feel that you fulfill the qualities needed 

1, Be old and contancrous 
2. terrible attitude 
3. no conscience 
4.Tell bad taste jokes ...............alledgedly 
5.Drive motorhome 
6.Thick skin 
7.not give a toss 

Finnally, have a great sense of humour, and be able to laugh at yourself 

if so you will be member No 00005


----------



## 88927

Hi all new members of RedOnes club.
I wonder if we will have our own slot in the forum section? Maybe we can ban folks for having no sense of humour or similar offences against our criteria?
Keith


----------



## annej

1. Mmmmm, have been known to be cantankerous 
2. What? I don't know what you're getting at!
3. What's a conscience?
4. When is a door not a door? When it's ajar :lol: Bad enough ? :lol: 
5. Well, I drive from the passenger seat (at the moment)  
6. I use "wet & dry" as a face buff :lol: 
7. Do "ladies" not give a toss? See below  

Finally, have a great sense of humour, and be able to laugh at yourself. 

Would anyone else post this on the forum for all to see


----------



## 88847

Anna 

you move straight in atmember No 00005

and the FIRST lady member.......................

congrats

PAul


----------



## 89074

it is funny 
but also a bit old, I heard it weeks ago


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Paul,

Is there a subscription to pay.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## annej

Oh thank you, thank you,thank you :lol: I'm No 5 :lol:


----------



## 95603

"Life is always OK as long as you have a sense of humour"   

Quote: Douglas Adams author of Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.

Relevant here?

Mike.


----------

